# Lost both hives over winter - honey left can I use that honey?



## Kamtessa (Apr 6, 2011)

Had two hives into this winter. Lost both by January. Lots of honey left. I ordered new packages and am wondering if we can start the new colonies with that left over honeycomb?

Thoughts, advice?


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

If you can't, I'm in big trouble!! I start all my hives with at least one full frame of honey, if not two.


----------



## no1cowboy (May 2, 2004)

Yes, its allright to use the frames and honey for your new packages


----------



## Kamtessa (Apr 6, 2011)

Excellent. thank you both for your information.


----------

